# Funny video...catching snapping turtles



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

This is just too funny...had to share. Not sure...he could be a relative.

Man catches snapping turtles with bare hands. [VIDEO]


----------



## snipe67 (Jun 17, 2010)

he is really professional when catching turtles,







I like it!


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Ive seen that before, That guy is nuts. But interesting.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

That is so funny. Don't think I could get drunk enough to do that!


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

He would have to prove to me that he don't drink or do drugs. Why else would you do something like that? There wasn't even a woman around for him to be trying to impress... Whoa, on second thought, what would a woman look like that was impressed by that??? There are some things that my mind can't even imagine.


----------

